# Birdmen



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

The new manga by Yellow Tanabe (Kekkaishi) starts up this week in Weekly Shonen Sunday!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## PPsycho (Jul 10, 2013)

Very cool to see another title from her! I hope it will be longer than Shuumatsu no Laughter, which - alongside Kekkaishi - was very nice. I'm excited .


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm gonna read it because of the name


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yellow Tanabe!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manidk (Jul 10, 2013)

My body is oh so ready.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll check it out at least.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm assuming Birdman went to Japan, fucked a few bitches, and this is the result.



Will definitely read.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2013)

I've never been the biggest fan of Tanabe and these character designs look pretty incredibly generic... I'll still check it out though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2013)

any hint of what scan group is going to pick this up?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 11, 2013)

Mannie Fresh has a cr..





Smoke said:


> ...Birdman went to Japan, fucked a few bitches, and this is the result....



Fuck.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 13, 2013)

Chapter 1 raw


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

Raws for Chapters 1 and 2
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe people would pick it up if you told us what it was about.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Maybe people would pick it up if you told us what it was about.



Maybe I'd post what it was about if I fucking knew buddy, can't find a synopsis anywhere yet.  Stop being so arrogant because you have literally zero right to be, in fact out of all the members on this site, you are one of the top 10 posters with the least reasons to feel arrogant or superior over anybody else.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Maybe I'd post what it was about if I fucking knew buddy, can't find a synopsis anywhere yet.  Stop being so arrogant because you have literally zero right to be, in fact out of all the members on this site, you are one of the top 10 posters with the least reasons to feel arrogant or superior over anybody else.



U mad bro?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

Mider T said:


> U mad bro?



Doesn't surprise me at all that somebody of your level would only be able to respond by regurgitating over-used and immature meme-speak.


----------



## manidk (Jul 15, 2013)

I wish Red Hawk would take it.

They did good with Laughter.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2013)

I think you're mad, snapping on me like that.

Chill out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

manidk said:


> I wish Red Hawk would take it.
> 
> They did good with Laughter.



They did Kekkaishi also didn't they? So maybe they might pick it up a bit later like they did with Shuumatsu no Laughter, even if Mangaburn picks it up.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I think you're mad, snapping on me like that.
> 
> Chill out.



Playing dumb and acting like you don't have a history of being a jerk isn't going to fool anybody. Everybody (including the mods) knows of your reputation as being a troublemaking jerk who likes to be rude to people for the sake of being rude to them, just like everybody knows I have a reputation for being a "maniac" as you so well said yourself. Just stop this bullshit, and contribute to discussion on the site rather than just posting pointless and rude one-liners for absolutely zero reason other than the fact that being a jerk gets you off for some bizarre reason. I have my hang-ups but at least I contribute to site discussion unlike yourself.

Lets keep this out of the thread though and keep it in VM's if you insist on continuing this immaturity.


----------



## manidk (Jul 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> They did Kekkaishi also didn't they? So maybe they might pick it up a bit later like they did with Shuumatsu no Laughter, even if Mangaburn picks it up.



I want to say they only did the latter parts of Kekkaishi, but yeah.

They do some quality stuff for sure.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Playing dumb and acting like you don't have a history of being a jerk isn't going to fool anybody. Everybody (including the mods) knows of your reputation as being a troublemaking jerk who likes to be rude to people for the sake of being rude to them, just like everybody knows I have a reputation for being a "maniac" as you so well said yourself. Just stop this bullshit, and contribute to discussion on the site rather than just posting pointless and rude one-liners for absolutely zero reason other than the fact that being a jerk gets you off for some bizarre reason. I have my hang-ups but at least I contribute to site discussion unlike yourself.
> 
> Lets keep this out of the thread though and keep it in VM's if you insist on continuing this immaturity.



Stop responding and chill out crazy man.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 16, 2013)

Honestly i would have been more happy if he had made Shuumatsu no Laughter a long running series, but this is nice too.


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, Laughter had a ton of potential.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> Honestly i would have been more happy if he had made Shuumatsu no Laughter a long running series, but this is nice too.



She.... female Mangaka...



> Yellow Tanabe (田辺イエロウ Tanabe Ierou?, born June 13, 19?? in Tokyo) is a Japanese manga artist. She was an assistant for Mitsuru Adachi and Makoto Raiku and made her debut in 2002 with the short story Lost Princess. She is best known for the manga series Kekkaishi, which has been adapted as an anime television series and translated into many languages. She published a one-shot story in the inaugural issue of the revival of Monthly Shōnen Sunday in May 2009.
> 
> She was born on June 13 in Tokyo,and she graduated from the Musashino Art University. In 2007 she won the Shogakukan Manga Award for shōnen manga for Kekkaishi.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 16, 2013)

manidk said:


> Yeah, Laughter had a ton of potential.


That it did. Interesting world building with fine character designs and an interesting twist to it all. I was really surprised it was only 5 chapters long.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 16, 2013)

The whole manga felt like and introductory arc.


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Basically.

With a little shortening it would've been a typical manga's introductory _chapter_.


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

And right on with the character designs.


----------



## Zenthis (Jul 23, 2013)

Really shameless plug for my first time here, but if anybody's desperate to read the first chapter of Bird Men until the official comes out, I've translated it into a transcript here on my blog, which I kind of created specially for Birdmen! 

Although I'm sure it'll only be a matter of time before somewhere picks it up! It's rather good fun so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zenthis said:


> Really shameless plug for my first time here, but if anybody's desperate to read the first chapter of Bird Men until the official comes out, I've translated it into a transcript here on my blog, which I kind of created specially for Birdmen!
> 
> Although I'm sure it'll only be a matter of time before somewhere picks it up! It's rather good fun so far.



Thanks for sharing :amazed


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2013)

Zenthis said:


> Really shameless plug for my first time here, but if anybody's desperate to read the first chapter of Bird Men until the official comes out, I've translated it into a transcript here on my blog, which I kind of created specially for Birdmen!
> 
> Although I'm sure it'll only be a matter of time before somewhere picks it up! It's rather good fun so far.



Thanks man. Introductory chapter was ok, nothing new or outstanding really, but it was interesting enough for me not to complain.


----------



## Zenthis (Jul 24, 2013)

I've just done Bird Men 2, although I can't say when I'll be able to get to Bird Men 3. Hope it's alright!


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 24, 2013)

Considered how Kekkaishi ended without major battle for main character...I not even sure I should give a chance on her latest work...Her Kekkaishi disappointed me, especially how it ended.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think it's fair to judge a mangaka's work simply by one ending. If you've read to the end that means you were enjoying it. Besides it's a whole different story, so expecting the exact same pattern isn't fair either.

Besides was Kekkaishi's ending really that horrible to you? I remember enjoying it from start to end.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 24, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> I don't think it's fair to judge a mangaka's work simply by one ending. If you've read to the end that means you were enjoying it. Besides it's a whole different story, so expecting the exact same pattern isn't fair either.
> 
> *Besides was Kekkaishi's ending really that horrible to you? I remember enjoying it from start to end*.



Actually, yes. That ending really hit me hard....


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2013)

That's too bad...

Anyway, about the second chapter - seems like the actual story is finally set in motion. It might be darker than I initially thought it to be, with the school setup and no synopsis to get any ideas. I wonder what roles the 4 introduced characters will play.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

we know exactly how time passes between soul society and the real world


----------



## manidk (Jul 30, 2013)

I love you.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> I love you.



I love me too.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, I enjoyed the first chapter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 30, 2013)

I did enjoy the first chapter, I am looking forward to more of this. I did miss you Yellow Tanabe


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 2, 2013)

*#38-45 :*
Birdmen (Absent)

*#46 (16/10) :*
Birdmen (Resume)

A bit odd that a new series like this would have a 6 week hiatus this early on... Wonder if Tanabe is having some trouble with it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> *#38-45 :*
> Birdmen (Absent)
> 
> *#46 (16/10) :*
> ...



very odd indeed.....


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 3, 2013)

Health or personal problems sound more plausible. You'd think she planned at least several chapters ahead, not to mention the editorial approval.


----------



## manidk (Aug 3, 2013)

That's a little disheartening.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Chapter 2 is out but in Spanish.....'

Ch.86

Glad I do speak the language lol


----------



## manidk (Aug 16, 2013)

English as well.

this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I am really liking this manga.. lol


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 25, 2013)

Very intersting,now looks like them are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 All birdmen? 


 i?m liking it


----------



## leokiko (Aug 25, 2013)

Wish I could speak spanish, friend of mine said the TL in it is much better than in english.


----------



## manidk (Sep 30, 2013)

Chapter 4 is out.

lel


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Birdman is introduced.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 1, 2013)

Seems promising, curious to see how it'll further develop.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 1, 2013)

So we've yet to see the real purpose of Birdmen. Next chapter should shed some light on that.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 14, 2013)

Just read the last 3 chapters.

Preeetty good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

So the series has been moved to a monthly schedule now for those who haven't heard. Looks like Tanabe didn't plan far enough ahead or maybe just couldn't do another weekly schedule.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 9, 2013)

Chapter 5 is out, its' getting cooler and cooler 
Also we finally get a feel about the direction in which the manga is going.
Is this for real?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 9, 2013)

Indeed. Feels pretty interesting!
It's almost a bit like how Bleach began.. Curious to see how it'll unfold!

Hopefully we get a next chapter soon.. Too bad it went from weekly to monthly though


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2013)

That grumpy Karasuma is hilarious  I crack up every time I read his comments  very cool character combination. 

And man, birdman is da baws 
and 

*Spoiler*: __ 





wow, Ei-chan is in serious trouble.
that took even my breath away and he's like 15 -_- I hate what manga does to me TAT


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

Welp, let me know when it gets good.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 10, 2013)

Things started to get more interesting seems like that have a lot of potential.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 10, 2013)

This seems promising. Lots of potential. I like the comedy and the sort of weird atmosphere this manga has, I can't put it in words. It will probably go pretty dark soon but I hope the author will stick with the occasional humour at least from time to time.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Things started to get more interesting seems like that have a lot of potential.



Naruto had potential


----------



## manidk (Nov 10, 2013)

It's got potential even without taking how great Kekkaishi was into account.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Naruto had potential



Potential at being a mediocre Hunter x Hunter ripoff? I guess we might be able to push it that far. Sadly it squandered the teensey bit of potential it had and became objective shit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Volume 1 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 6, 2014)

Chapter 6 was funny.
Really wish this was still a weekly series though ;_;.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 6, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Chapter 6 was funny.
> Really wish this was still a weekly series though ;_;.



Chapters like these surely justify weekly releases


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2014)

Volume 2 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 11, 2014)

Chapter 7
Link removed


----------



## yo586 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just read through this.  I'm liking it, really keeping my fingers crossed it won't get cancelled.  Seems Tanabe really loves training focused manga which is alright by me.  This does have a lot of room to grow too . . . Will keep it on my must read list.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 2, 2014)

rajin said:


> *Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Wow! Thx! And here I thought Birdmen had died a silent death.. Hopefully these will get translated sometime.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 8, 2014)

Volume 3 cover


----------



## yo586 (Jul 8, 2014)

Wonder what the hopes of this being trans/scanned are.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 26, 2014)

I wish I could actually read it


----------



## Robin (Oct 27, 2014)

Ch 8 is on batoto. 

We're getting some action and some new characters


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2014)

Volume 4 cover


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2015)

oh with the new translator things might pick up the pace


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)

Chapter in case you missed it
I love how funny this series is.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 15, 2015)

"lets use codenames!" said the guy who then shouts out everyone's name on each turn


----------



## Geomancer (May 15, 2015)

awesome chapter like always

you can tell this manga is written by a veteran mangaka by how great the nakama group dynamics is


----------



## Robin (May 15, 2015)

what was that about fantasizing


----------



## Geomancer (Jun 15, 2015)

new chapter!

Link removed


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 15, 2015)

First a load of Red Storm chapters, and now a new Birdman too! Great day


----------



## Robin (Jun 17, 2015)

getting serious... still can't see where this is going. Nice char development though.


----------



## Geomancer (Jul 2, 2015)

here

the professor is definitely not a bad guy, that's a relief


----------



## Geomancer (Jul 17, 2015)

new chapter

Link removed

the new black out monster look like the deva monsters from Gantz


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2015)

Is this series worth picking up?


----------



## Geomancer (Jul 17, 2015)

imo yes, it's worth picking up

it an extremely well written story for a battle shonen manga


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2015)

it's not your typical shounen, though, and that's what I like about it. It's less predictable.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 18, 2015)

Great chapter! That ending.. haven't had a 'wow' feeling like that in a while


----------



## rajin (Jul 22, 2015)

*BIRDMEN 28 RAW  
*
*cutting himself*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*Chapter 55.*


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 4, 2015)

I saw 15-17 were translated today 

Series certainly got more interesting!


----------



## rajin (Sep 24, 2015)

*Chapter 93
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2015)

*such as simply freezing his tentacles.
*


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2015)

*Can you not access the official website?*


----------



## Geomancer (Apr 12, 2016)

an update

New chapter!

the guy from the volume cover & promotional images, Arthur, finally showed up


----------



## Robin (Apr 12, 2016)

I gotta read this from the beginning, I can vaguely remember what happened up till now, especially with this confusing Eden stuff


----------



## Geomancer (Apr 17, 2016)

& another one

Link removed

I want to listen to Eishi's one man podcast so bad


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2016)

poor Ei-chan  
but that thing in the sky from the death tweet, so metal


----------



## rajin (Apr 28, 2016)

*Chapter 122*


----------



## Geomancer (May 8, 2016)

Chapter 235
Chapter 235

our heroes new powers have been cool so far, can't wait to find out what kinda of powers the rest of them will have


----------



## rajin (Jul 27, 2016)

Chapter 44


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 30, 2016)

The Nick Simmons shitstorm

birdmania is running wild


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 30, 2016)

Geomancer said:


> The Nick Simmons shitstorm
> 
> birdmania is running wild


Wow, it's really been a while, glad that the series wasn't dropped by the translators!


----------



## rajin (Aug 31, 2016)

9


----------



## rajin (Sep 28, 2016)

LINK


----------



## Geomancer (Nov 4, 2016)

35

pretty good chapter, I think this is the biggest threat to out heroes so far


----------



## Geomancer (Dec 6, 2016)

Link removed

and that's the end of volume 6


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 7, 2016)

I wonder if Yoruichi junior will join the good guys


----------



## Geomancer (Dec 15, 2016)

Chapter 152

I like the characters' designs and names

I can't stop thinking they're fodders tho


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow, they're publishing quickly all of a sudden


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 16, 2016)

Chapter 152

Seems like the new kids messed up


----------



## Geomancer (Dec 22, 2016)

Link removed

hello darkness my old friend


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 3, 2017)

Ah, I completely missed that Jaimini's Box posted chapters 34 and 35. This series definitely seems to be improving.

Link removed


----------



## rajin (Mar 2, 2017)

Chapter One Hundo


----------

